# Carpet Suggestions Please..



## Zensational (May 28, 2017)

Looking for 3 different carpets. But I'm looking to carpet a Fluval Spec 2.6 Gallon Tank. So I was hopefully looking for carpets that stay under 3 inches tall, and have mid-low lighting requirements, and can be stopped by a barrier. Any suggestions?


----------



## thanatopsian (Apr 6, 2017)

You will have to compromise somewhere in those requirements. Some carpet plants will meet those, but they wont really "carpet" at those light lvls. For the size of yor tank, i would suggest HC, as it will provide a wonderful sense of scale in that size tank. However, your light requirements would be too low to carpet...it would have a better chance with CO2. In low light conditions, most carpet plants become tall and lanky. The safest bet is to upgrade your lighting.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zensational (May 28, 2017)

thanatopsian said:


> You will have to compromise somewhere in those requirements. Some carpet plants will meet those, but they wont really "carpet" at those light lvls. For the size of yor tank, i would suggest HC, as it will provide a wonderful sense of scale in that size tank. However, your light requirements would be too low to carpet...it would have a better chance with CO2. In low light conditions, most carpet plants become tall and lanky. The safest bet is to upgrade your lighting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Well, I'm not sure what levels my lighting are at, I saw someone say it was low level, but it's 31 LEDs in a 12" tall tank.


----------



## thanatopsian (Apr 6, 2017)

Zensational said:


> Well, I'm not sure what levels my lighting are at, I saw someone say it was low level, but it's 31 LEDs in a 12" tall tank.


Can you post a pic? It may be ok. Also, you can use google science lab to get the lux.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zensational (May 28, 2017)

thanatopsian said:


> Zensational said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm not sure what levels my lighting are at, I saw someone say it was low level, but it's 31 LEDs in a 12" tall tank.
> ...


I don't have a photo, seeing as I don't have the tank yet. But here's a link to the amazon page.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009K0ZKAQ/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1_1_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

I have had that tank before I started upgrading. Solidly the light falls into the mid light category. As far as carpeting plants go... There are only 1 or 2 that carpet well without the use of CO2. Dwarf hair grass, baby tears, four leaf clover all require CO2 to get that lush flourishing look you see in pictures. Water ph that leans closer to soft and proper fertilizers will help keep these plants alive in your tank but rarely will you get that dream carpet you are looking for. I think the closest thing that would work in that set up would probably be Staurogyne repens. The problem you will face with it through is to keep it at the high you want it, you'd need to be constantly trimming it and replanting the clippings. Well it would take a while for you to get your carpet, it would give you the effect you want. If you are more looking at a set it and forget it carpet, you really only got one option Dwarf Sagittaria. Only problem with this one is it WILL overrun the tank and it can get fairly big. 

Sorry I don't have good answer for you but hopefully this will help you.


----------



## Zensational (May 28, 2017)

Kadington said:


> I have had that tank before I started upgrading. Solidly the light falls into the mid light category. As far as carpeting plants go... There are only 1 or 2 that carpet well without the use of CO2. Dwarf hair grass, baby tears, four leaf clover all require CO2 to get that lush flourishing look you see in pictures. Water ph that leans closer to soft and proper fertilizers will help keep these plants alive in your tank but rarely will you get that dream carpet you are looking for. I think the closest thing that would work in that set up would probably be Staurogyne repens. The problem you will face with it through is to keep it at the high you want it, you'd need to be constantly trimming it and replanting the clippings. Well it would take a while for you to get your carpet, it would give you the effect you want. If you are more looking at a set it and forget it carpet, you really only got one option Dwarf Sagittaria. Only problem with this one is it WILL overrun the tank and it can get fairly big.
> 
> Sorry I don't have good answer for you but hopefully this will help you.


Do C02 fertilization tabs work for a good C02 supplement, which would allow me to plant better carpets?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

You'll need high light if you want carpet plants to stay low. If the light is not strong enough, they will grow higher to reach light. Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' might be OK with lower light.


Have you thought about using Seachem Excel? It's CO2 substitute. Many hobbyists use it.


----------



## Zensational (May 28, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> You'll need high light if you want carpet plants to stay low. If the light is not strong enough, they will grow higher to reach light. Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' might be OK with lower light.
> 
> 
> Have you thought about using Seachem Excel? It's CO2 substitute. Many hobbyists use it.


Yes actually, I was looking at it last night. It's a good substitution as long as I make sure to follow dosage instructions?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes it is as long as you don't have vals or cryptocoryne. If you have them start with less dose and increase the amount little by little.


----------



## Zensational (May 28, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> Yes it is as long as you don't have vals or cryptocoryne. If you have them start with less dose and increase the amount little by little.


So if my heart isn't set on the Wendtii Crypt, then I should probably shy away and pick something that's requires the same dosage as my carpet?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

As I said, you can start with a half dosage and increase the amount little by little. I used to be dosing excel in a tank that has Crypt Balansae. 


Crypt Wedtii will grow thick/wide, so a 2.6 gallon will be too small eventually if you are going to have more background plants IMO.


----------



## thanatopsian (Apr 6, 2017)

If your heart is set on a carpet, l'de bite the bullet for CO2. There are great DIY options out there (off the top retrofit a 6 oz plastic coke bottle).

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

You can look at other non traditional carpeting options. 
Marimo is an extremely slow growing form of hair algae (no it doesn't cause the fast growing long kind to take root in your tank). I've broken marimo balls and used clear low poundage fishing line (can also use acrylic thread) and tied to rocks and driftwood-it can be tied to mesh screen-craft or stainless steel. Marimo is not a moss, it will never root so you need to permanently anchor it. It does best in low light, does not need co2... don't' expect marimo to be any help with nitrate levels in your tank-it grows so slow it'll never make a dent in the nitration levels. You will have to buy all the marimo you need to cover tank-it will it won't spread. Google "marimo carpet"
Mosses-these will anchor over time to whatever they are put on. Easiest method is thread and mesh or get a shower scrunchie and rock. Just trim when they get too tall for you-also low light applicable plant.. lots of kinds like fissidens (phoenix), flame, xmas, peacock, Taiwan, weeping, java.. lots of mosses! google "aquarium moss carpet" will grow in height and spread over time.
Riccia is not a moss its a bladder wort and will take more maintenance but makes a nice light green carpet. I've done these on slate with show scrunchie mesh in my 12g long before. Looks awesome grows fast, but if you don't keep it trimmed low it can break lose and float up to the surface. Grows in low to medium light. google "riccia carpet" won't spread just grows upward


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Kadington said:


> If you are more looking at a set it and forget it carpet, you really only got one option Dwarf Sagittaria. Only problem with this one is it WILL overrun the tank and it can get fairly big.
> .


Agreed- and This person knows far more than I do- 

Just want to second that dwarf sag has (after some time) made a decent-enough-for-not-picky carpet in my 20g. Yes, it spreads to most places that weren't taken up by other plants- but that's what I wanted it to do. Was not a fast process, but very easy and low maintenance (no ferts/CO2). 

So if you're looking for that 'perfectly scaled for 2.6g very teeny short' carpet, dwarf sag isn't it. But a 'couple incher easy plant' it is.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I know a lot of people who would suggest dwarf chain sword, and dwarf sag it does get a little taller than you want but it is supposed to carpet well in low light


----------

